
How do you verify host fingerprints on first time connections - sharps_xp
I recently started using digitalocean, and I had always bypassed the SSH warning when it was the first time connecting to the server. With the little research I did, I ended up using digital ocean&#x27;s web console to generate the fingerprint and compare with the one in the warning. So, how do you do it? is the way I verified secure at all? Is there a more convenient way to verify?
======
deftnerd
You could set up a custom image that registers the SSH server key in DNS and
then verify it on SSH connection.

Basic concept is here: [http://www.phcomp.co.uk/Tutorials/Unix-And-Linux/ssh-
check-s...](http://www.phcomp.co.uk/Tutorials/Unix-And-Linux/ssh-check-server-
fingerprint.html#key-in-dns)

